# Sous quel iOS sera mon iPad Mini?



## Bibuu_ (28 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

Je vais acheté un iPad Mini prochainement, mais je veux absolument le jailbreaké!
Du coup, je me demande *sous quelle version d'iOS sera mon iPad Mini si je l'achète la semaine prochaine* (au Luxembourg)?

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Siciliano (28 Mars 2013)

Hello ! 

Je te dirais bien que tout dépend des iPad Mini qu'ils ont en stock.
S'il reste des 6.1.2, alors t'auras des chances. La MàJ est trop récente je pense pour qu'ils soient en 6.1.3.
Après, je suis pas sur non plus. Mais ça me parait logique.


----------



## Bibuu_ (28 Mars 2013)

Ouki, j'espère avoir un 6.1.2 alors..
Et pour "l'activer", je suis obligé de passer par iTunes (et donc le mettre en 6.1.3)?


----------



## Siciliano (28 Mars 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Et pour "l'activer", je suis obligé de passer par iTunes (et donc le mettre en 6.1.3)?



Tu seras obligé de l'activer par iTunes, mais en aucun cas obligé de faire la MàJ. Il te la proposera, certes, mais pas obligé de la faire.


----------



## Bibuu_ (29 Mars 2013)

Ok, merci bien


----------



## Lauange (30 Mars 2013)

Hier j'ai regardé sur un modèle d'expo chez Darty, et c'est 6.1.2.


----------



## cameleone (30 Mars 2013)

Bibuu_ a dit:


> Ouki, j'espère avoir un 6.1.2 alors..
> Et pour "l'activer", je suis obligé de passer par iTunes (et donc le mettre en 6.1.3)?





Siciliano a dit:


> Tu seras obligé de l'activer par iTunes, mais en aucun cas obligé de faire la MàJ. Il te la proposera, certes, mais pas obligé de la faire.




Plus besoin de passer par iTunes pour "activer" un iBidule... d'ailleurs plus d'activation du tout, l'appareil est immédiatement fonctionnel...


----------

